# Trying outa da option?



## mgtf (Feb 20, 2015)

Will there be any opportunity to use a da for those who haven't used one before,
On any of the trade stands?


----------



## Shorthand (Mar 3, 2017)

mgtf said:


> Will there be any opportunity to use a da for those who haven't used one before,
> On any of the trade stands?


Rupes Stand noramlly let you :buffer::buffer:


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

There was another stand with a DAS6-pro and a Rupes BigFoot mk2 to try last year. It’s a slippery slope once you’ve had a try. Since last waxstock I’ve bought both the RUPES BigFoot LHR15 and the ibrid.


----------

